# infected wound to bicep area ICD-9 question



## doggieluv (Mar 30, 2012)

I am struggling with the right ICD-9 coding here. Scenario is a knife wound deep to the bicep tendon with infection. Can I code both 880.23 and 880.13 or is one of the codes mutually inclusive of the other.  Thanks.


----------

